# Pregnancy scare?



## eatmysoggness (Jan 7, 2014)

So around two days before my ovulation me & my boyfriend had unprotected sex. It was only for about to minuets because it was kinda painful. It really wasn't that long at all. & he wiped so precum off before we started. I know some could have still been in his penis but I'm still quite worried about it. Are the chances high?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to Mothering!

An average couple has a 20% chance of conceiving each month. If you had unprotected sex there is always a chance you could get pregnant. Sperm can live in your body several days waiting for an egg. You may not have a high chance, but it's definitely possible.


----------

